# New girl from Vegas!



## LongbowTurtle (Oct 22, 2009)

I just want to say Hello and I hope to learn much from everyone. I am new to the sport. I picked a longbow a few weeks ago for the first time and shot eight bullseye out of 10 shots. I was so excited and enjoyed it so much that I want to keep it up.:wink: any advice for beginner longbow shooters is Greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT:thumbs_up


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!  :wave:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

welcome to AT. alot of good info.

sounds like your a natural.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* LongbowTurtle. Have fun here.


----------



## dmills37 (Jul 8, 2009)

*welcome*

welcome to AT:beer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## LongbowTurtle (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## comancheranch (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome to Archery Talk LongbowTurtle. If I can help in any way let me know.


----------



## cougarslayer (Aug 24, 2009)

*At*

Welcome to AT. Enjoy! :thumbs_up


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

welcome aboard!


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

